# New Furry Web Series



## ethanm (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have started a new web-series in Australia called SUPER DINGO. 

You can check out our cybernetic hero in episode #1 _Super Dingo vs the Pirates_ here...


http://youtu.be/rAlugcmkx-U

http://www.youtube.com/superdingotv

I hope you enjoy it! It's genuine insanity with many eras of Sci-Fi/Adventure entertainment mashed together. 

Regards, 

Ethan


----------

